

The 14 Days of jQuery - robin_reala
http://jquery14.com/

======
Silhouette
Ouch. jQuery is great, but was this the site that the guy behind the
"JavaScript rock star!" page has dreamt of making ever since?! It took me a
couple of minutes to work out that there was actually some useful content
there, and I would long since have given up if I hadn't been expecting
something worthwhile since I found it via an upvoted post on HN.

For those who are wondering, this seems to be the only real page there today:
<http://jquery14.com/pre-release-1/new-jquery-api-site>

~~~
mattmanser
I don't know who downvoted this comment but I agree completely.

There's a tiny, tiny window of visible content if you open it in a 1440*900
window. I looked around for ages thinking wtf is this?

One of the worst sites I've seen in a long time.

How this submission is getting upvoted I do not know.

~~~
Silhouette
It was the misleading tabs that threw me. After reading all about the 14 days
thing and January 14th as the anniversary date, I expected that today being
January 8th at least the tabs up to 8 would show other content, but none of
them do, except the first one, which actually goes to the link shown below
anyway rather than working like the tab it appears to be. Everything else is
just sponsor spam and subscription (to what?!) options.

Anyway, I eventually figured out where the real content was, hence my post
above to save others wasting their time the same way.

------
sam_in_nyc
I haven't been keeping up with jQuery for awhile, but I look forward to the
updates. Site could be toned down a bit, as I find the horns to be a bit
distracting, but other than that, all I really care about are the 14 updates.

------
clistctrl
wow they rewrote all the documentation? The current documentation for jQuery
is some of the best out there, I feel it is one of the key factors that lead
to its success.

(incase you didn't see the close button on the popup:
<http://jquery14.com/pre-release-1/new-jquery-api-site>)

~~~
mhb
It is very nice, but more examples would be a welcome addition.

